# Phrag kovachii



## Carper (Oct 8, 2017)

All,

I have been growing this plant now for a good 5 years. Since I changed it to basket culture with a mix of orchiata and sphag. moss, it has taken off. It had a mature growth a year ago, grew a sheath but nothing else. It now has a fully mature growth, thrown another sheath but has sat there for 3-4 months. 2 new growths are growing well. Any advice on feed etc to help flower would be great. I use various feed at present, with the Peters 20-20-20 being used weekly at around 300 u/S. Calmag & Kelpmax are used at monthly intervals.

Thanks

Gary
UK


----------



## StreetVariety (Oct 8, 2017)

I had the same problem with sheath not doing anything, so I raised the humidty. The sheath grew the new shoot then. You can induce flowering by creating a large temperature difference between day and night. At least 15-20f difference.


----------



## Carper (Oct 11, 2017)

Thanks, will try and broaden range. Was wondering if anyone uses bloom feed on these or any other supplement to aid flowering.

Gary


----------

